# Tintin: Secret of the Unicorn (2011)



## Connavar (Nov 10, 2011)

This i thought is an important film for all the fans of the comic books, everyone else also knows who Tintin and co are.


What did you guys think ?  Did Spielberg and the famous british writers get it right?  Have you every read the comic series ?  Or are you totally new to Tintin film ?


----------



## Diggler (Nov 10, 2011)

I was always an Asterix person, and still am. I unluckily can't comment on the film yet but I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 10, 2011)

Tintin was my childhood hero number 1.  Asterix/Obelix was distant second and Lucky Luke third place.  Funny how the french speakers dominated the reading of many kids in Europe. In Sweden it was those guys or nothing comics wise.

I saw the film last night and it was better than my expectations.  I knew Spielberg was a fan but the guy is also the worst type of american blockbuster director. 

I loved this film to bits because it captured the characters perfectly.  The adventure was high tempo from start to the finish just like Hergè books.   Quality voice actors, Haddock cracked me up, Jamie Bell was Tintin.  3D animation,the style was much more alive when you saw it in actual 3D and not some trailer.   It looked brilliant visual wise.

Its a rare feeling when im thinking maybe i should see in cinema again and then buy the DVD    Not because Tintin comic books are great but because the film was great on its own too.


----------



## Diggler (Nov 10, 2011)

You've sold me on seeing this Conn. I enjoy a good film and this sounds like a winner.


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was a kid I got into the Tintin cartoon series, he had some very cool adventures like Jonny Quest.

Today I'm very curious to see the feature film.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 14, 2011)

Diggler said:


> You've sold me on seeing this Conn. I enjoy a good film and this sounds like a winner.



If you like it half as much as me you will enjoy it 

Let us know what you thought of it.

I have convinced friends who didnt plan to see it to see it with me when i see for the second time.

I have done my part so it makes enough money for a sequel hehe!


----------



## gully_foyle (Nov 18, 2011)

Tintin's influence was global. I am trying to get my kids switched on, but they're still too young, or I am too old. I am re-reading the odd one from the library. I think I might have to book the babysitter so we can see this one.


----------

